# Penn 525 Mag Vs Daiwa SL-X30SHA



## surfchunker

head to head shall we ..... I'm thinking of buying one of the two and wanted the pro's and cons of both, For me so far the Daiwa is ahead just for the extra line, I've thrown baitcasters bassfishing and catfishing for many a years so handling one won't be a huge issue either way, It will be used on a 12'H rod with about 20-25lb test ...... Thanks


----------



## clpoudnine23

*Diawa 30*

If you plan on using 20-25 pound test the Diawa 30 will be ideal. A good caster can easily spool a Penn 525 with 25 pound test when casting. JMO


----------



## surfchunker

*Well I'll never throw to the end of one ......*

Might even go to a fourty ya never know what just might happen along, Rays, Sharks, and someday hopefully a great big ole Cobia, with a few reds in there too ......


----------



## Dyhard

Wont hold much big mono. I have 525 mag spooled up with 50 lb. Spider Wire, holds a bunch too, no need for a shocker either. Cast great!


----------



## NTKG

those drags... well you dont have any need for 25lb test, cant put that much pressure on those reels, and your rods wont either. why would u use a 525 with 25lb test????


a diawa 30 with 17 or 20 is plenty of line to handle any fish around... big carhoods or unstoppables are antoher thing all-together.

if ya really feel worried about cap, i use 100yrds of 20lb braid as backing, just as an idea. thumbing down line on a 40-50 size is no fun! 

the reels are arguably the two most popular reels on the beach.


----------



## surfchunker

*Better Drag*

Which one has the better drag and are they upgrades for the daiwa ...... read about most for the 525 ...... the D is also a bit cheaper 

NTKG ...... Well if I went with the 525 20lb would be the max .... Suffix at that ..... I was thinking about the Daiwa Saltist ..... but I guess it doesn't cast as well ...... no free spool as far as I can tell .... do like the full metal jacket idea ..... no graphite .... Done a bit of reading at that lead me to these two ..... Abu was in there for a while but you have to upgrade a bit to get them there ...... 

I'll be down from the 23 to 28 of this month in Frisco ..... Camped out in the Woods ....... coworker and his wife are going too ........ he's been coming down for a few years and we're gonna hook up ..... says he knows his way around pretty good .....


----------



## NTKG

the diawa has the better drag. clicker is louder, but gear box becomes a problem for some people. do a search and you can find the smallest gripes about each reel.

i like both reels, but i have several of the diawas, they seem to do better with sand in them than the penns do. I can never seem to keep reels dry or without sand in them....

the good thing, if you buy one, and dont like it either one will be easy to sell. I would not recomend the 40 or 50 size again bc i cant imagine you would need the capacity or want to move your thumb that much putting line down, but if u do be careful cause the gearing is different, there are two models in the shv and the hv. 

the AC is a prime example of this argument. First reels i ever fished were diawas. heard the penns casted further. sold diawas, bought penns. had some problems wiht the penns. sold penns, bought diawas. had some problems with the diawas, bought penns. had the same problem with 2 of hte penns again and sold them and now im back to diawas with a couple abus thrown in. al and teo arent much better. for me it came down to durability. i could get more sand and still function or get rinsed in salt water if necessary. and just plain abuse and durability through wear and tear... 

just my opinion bud. like i said, as a goodnote... if you dont like the one you buy, you can sell either easily


----------



## surfchunker

*Sounds like me*

I've read the clicker was much louder, and that's good news about the Daiwa's handling sand a little better too, like you I'm a sand and saltwater magnet,

thanks for the heads up on the bigger reels, might have went that route, never thought about it being a problem laying the line down, Just about the cast ...... more used to levels ....

which do you prefer the reg or hi-speed GB, I'd think the power would be a better trade ...... 

The 2-3 weeks I would use one a year I'm sure I'd be thrilled with either one, but the D's got the lead just on price alone, no upgrades and ready to FISH ......


----------



## surfchunker

*Daiwa A-V*

is the cent. brake the only difference between the hv and the ha models


----------



## Black Beard

If you really want a loud clicker (?) then remove the clicker tounge from the Penn and sharpen the end that goes into the plastic cog a little with a hobby knife, as standard is a radius. BB


----------



## Lipyourown

For 20+ 3 test, go with the diawa. if you plan on getting the reel wet while fishing...the mag is better for cast control.

edit: 20+# test.


----------



## MacPE6

I have a 525 and love the hell out of it.  It has 17# Tri on it. I landed a 60lbs black tip on it using a 11' rod. I also just about got spooled by what I can only assume was a car hood as I couldn't even slow it down. I now use a braid backer with 17# tri on top. Now it has about 400'ish yard on it, more than enough and if it's not then the fish wasn't ment to be cought.

The saltst:
I have a 40 and it's one hell of a reel to cast. Like Black Beard stated it's hard to thumb. Holds lots of line, 20# is what's on it, but heavy holding it all day and you need a big thumb.


----------



## seajay

As far as drags you cannot beat the HT-100 ,as far as a reliable reel that will hold alot of line and will cast a mile go with a Penn 525 or get an Abu 7000 with a drag upgrade.JMO


----------



## surfchunker

*Thanks for the opinions*

Probably gonna be the SHV in a 30 .... still like the idea of a saltist but maybe a 30 instead .... I'm sure either the SHV or Mag I'd love to death, but for a few $ less and no upgrades if I get one this trip it'll be the SHV, But tboth outstanding reels ......


----------



## saltdawg

*X30......*

is the ticket. cast great and has better capacity than the penns and cost less.......

SD


----------



## free spool

I have both of them and like them both the diawa has the line capacity but the 525 throws so much smoother. I have my 525 spooled with 17 lb suffix with a 40 lb shock and have never had any problem with a fish even coming close to spooling me. But dont get me wrong those diawas are some tough a$$ reels mine has been through hell and back a couple of times and is still kickin strong.


----------



## surfchunker

*Keep it coming*

The more of you I hear from the more info I have, but the final say will be when I put 'em on a rod and see which one feels best, Feel goes a long ways with two pretty even class reels, 

Done the little research on the D's gearbox and from what I found on that was I guess it gets in the way for some people, anyone with any thoughts on that ..... and that gets back to the try it out on a rod thing .... 

Fishability is what it's all about


----------



## surfchunker

*SHA vs SHV*

I guess the V has the cent. brake and the A doesn't ...... can anyone tell me more about it and how big a deal is it ...... 

just got my hitch mount rod holder and 3 spools of Suffix today ....... getting close


----------



## bigphil

I can only speak about the Daiwa. I have the 40HV. Got it on sale new for $70, so I snatched it up. To me the retrieve on the 40 is plenty fast so I can only imagine the 30shv is that much faster. I love it. I plan to pick up a 20 or 30 sized Slosh or SHV down the road, for a little bit lighter setup. I have a couple old penns that cast very well without and brakes, but I am not trying to set any casting records.

There is a reason the Penn's are so popular. In my opinion you will be happy with either one.

Or, just buy both.


----------



## NTKG

sha and shv both have centri-brakes.


----------



## TreednNC

Have used both, as the A/C's NTKG said, the Diawa holds up better to sand, but I dont like the way it cranks. I have big hands and still find it awkward to cast......be careful with that 525mag tho....between reeling in and recasting, those little beach trolls that live in the dunes will turn ur mag to 0 I personally have a 525 mag, wish I had a knobby, and would love to get my hands on the 535mag when it comes out but I dont get down to the beach enough to justify all that. Hope this helps


----------



## surfchunker

*Fartin around*

and seen the 20 size Daiwa holds more line than the 525 ...... and me and those sand gremlins ....... sounds like It'll be a D for me ..... 

Just got my reels respooled ...... 

Still would like to hear more about the cranking and casting issues ....... guess I have medium size hands .....


----------



## Fish Hunter

One word....AVET


----------



## AL_N_VB

Fish Hunter said:


> One word....AVET



...second that.....now if I can only find my last silver one...its in my garage somewhere. 

I got both Daiwa's and 525MAG...like both, and each reel has its purpose.

The SHA20 see's more of the planks than the 525, and vice versa on the beach. I like casting and holding the 525 on the beach than I do the SHA20.

I have the HO mag upgrade on both 525's ...so the sand gremlin only messes with me when there's a stiff on shore wind or a bad cast (when dial is set at "0".

The SHA20's drag is awesome!!! reeled in a nice car hood @ the LIP, which did in my RS1502 ( snapped in 3pcs). Line and reel outlived the 1502RS..ha..ha..The gear box is a little awkward, and is a hinderence. 

If you have small hands - I'd go with a 525Mag.

just my .02 cents


----------



## surfchunker

*carhoods and reels*

I beached a carhood back in July with my 12' OM rod & Daiwa Emcast Plus Spin, it was a blast .... never broke a thing ..... did have on 30 mono and 80lb leader ......  

Hummmmmm ..... both are great reels and sure I'd love both ...... Avet is outta my range for 1-2 weeks a year ..... Still leaning towards the D but I'll put both on a rod and see how they feel and be aware of the Gearbox issue and pick what feels just right ......


----------



## Teddy

I sold my 525custom mag penn reel because it did not hold enough line did not have a loud clicker the slide knob kept moving and I could dam near spool it with 17 lb test MONO. 



I bought a Sealine-x30shv with the mag plate. Its a bigger reel that goes well with the 1509 its on, got a VERY LOUD clicker holds more line and got a knobby control that doesnt move after its set! SMOOTH as a BABIES POWDERED BEHIND, 



525 mag excellent reel! The 30 works better for me.


----------



## Kwesi W.

*knobby dAIWA*

who did the knobby conversion?



Teddy said:


> I sold my 525custom mag penn reel because it did not hold enough line did not have a loud clicker the slide knob kept moving and I could dam near spool it with 17 lb test MONO.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Sealine-x30shv with the mag plate. Its a bigger reel that goes well with the 1509 its on, got a VERY LOUD clicker holds more line and got a knobby control that doesnt move after its set! SMOOTH as a BABIES POWDERED BEHIND,
> 
> 
> 
> 525 mag excellent reel! The 30 works better for me.


----------



## surf rat

*Spooling a 525*

I have spooled a 525 with 17 lb. test many times after a hard cast. I use a pair of scissors to cut off all 225 yards of bird nest.


----------



## surfchunker

*Birds nest*

I always liked nail clippers ......


----------



## JAM

*Get about 278 to 300 17 on mine..*

Never been close to being dumped by a drum, cobia, or striper.. 525 is a great distance reel and a hopped up one held the world record for several years 821 feet 6inches I believe..I believe that the carbon fibre drag in the penn is tougher and smoother then the daiwa.. One of my 525 mags is several years old got it in 98 I believe.. Have had no trouble with them and they live on the front of my Jeep... True clicker is louder on the daiwa and the cap is greater but I believe that the penn throws farther...  JAM


----------



## surfchunker

*Jam*

thanks for the info ....... true life info is way better than box info anytime ...... do you want me to toot my horn when I drive by next Saturday morning ......  ..... I'm so ready ..... hope the weather doesn't get to ruff ....... Hopefully I get one of the two ...... I'll be staying at Frisco Woods and bought one rig in July from Frisco Rod and Gun ...... swung by the frisco tackle ...... done most of my business at the R&G ....... Any others you would recomend me to visit ...... once I'm down the point will be as far North as I get ...... Mrs said she wants to Flounder fish one day .... I want a rig that will get me out there ......... and both or an Abu will do it ..... Probably be a Slosh if it feels good on a rod ...... if not the 525 wins ...... A guy I work with has a slosh and he's leaving the 17th for there and we're gonna hook up and I'll try his a throw or two ...... Thanks again .....

Still never heard the difference between the SHA and the SHV models of the D's ...... or a good run down between the two .......


----------



## Newsjeff

surfchunker said:


> never heard the difference between the SHA and the SHV models of the D's ...... or a good run down between the two .......


You can't go wrong with either reel. 

The SHA has a bigger handle and some sort of new corrosion resistant bearings. I think the SHA is cheaper, too. I've never had a problem with the bearings in my SHV. But I don't like the handle on that reel at all. 

For drum and cobia, I like the Daiwa 30s. For them sissy fish, I like the 525mag. I'll use a 525mag for drum, but it's on my backup. It'll work just fine on em, but I just have more confidence in the Daiwas. 

It's all about what you feel comfortable using.


----------



## Ryan Y

*the 25mag....*

Ive got three. I agree with JAM. I've had a few fish test me on spooling the 25 mag, but not any Drum or Cobia.
My advice, put them on the rod you intend to use and go through the motions of throwing them.
1. I have a short thumb, Those daiwas are a bit to tall for me. That is, they sit a little taller on the rod so its harder for me to thumb. 
2. The gear box on the Daiwas are located directly below the reel. It is almost to hard to get my fingers on the trigger handle under my customs with the daiwa's on them. The -25mags-are not a problem for me.


----------



## Newsjeff

I find the Daiwa 30s are a little easier to thumb if you have a plate seat on your rod. 

But I've got big hands, and they ain't a problem for me on any of my heavers. 

I thumb the chit out of the spool on the cast, which also helps.


----------



## TreednNC

surfchunker said:


> thanks for the info ....... true life info is way better than box info anytime ...... do you want me to toot my horn when I drive by next Saturday morning ......  ..... I'm so ready ..... hope the weather doesn't get to ruff ....... Hopefully I get one of the two ...... I'll be staying at Frisco Woods and bought one rig in July from Frisco Rod and Gun ...... swung by the frisco tackle ...... done most of my business at the R&G ....... *Any others you would recomend me to visit *...... once I'm down the point will be as far North as I get ...... Mrs said she wants to Flounder fish one day .... I want a rig that will get me out there ......... and both or an Abu will do it ..... Probably be a Slosh if it feels good on a rod ...... if not the 525 wins ...... A guy I work with has a slosh and he's leaving the 17th for there and we're gonna hook up and I'll try his a throw or two ...... Thanks again .....
> 
> Still never heard the difference between the SHA and the SHV models of the D's ...... or a good run down between the two .......


Rodanthe/Salvo/Waves- Hatteras Jacks
Avon- Frank and Frans
Buxton- RDT (JAM works there)
Frisco and below- Frisco Rod and Gun

Sure there are others but these are what you hear about the most


----------



## jlentz

You really can't go wrong with either reel. I was in your situation awhile ago trying to choose between Penn, Abu, or Daiwa. I started with the Penn, next the Daiwa then a bunch of Abu's. The Daiwa can throw far but the 525 definetly casts smoother and further for me, it is my go to reel. I went on a trip one day with my heaver throwing 6oz spoons to far out fish and was using the Daiwa. That gear box put a hurtin on my hand. It's not a problem bait fishing but constantly casting it will wear into your hand. I wish I had my 525 that trip or one of my Abu's. I have landed large drum and cobia on my 525 and line capacity was not a problem but i do fill my reels almost to the edge of the spool. If you are like me you will buy one then want the other and you will eventually end up with 10 or more reels, but each will have a place in you fishing arsenal.


----------



## Redhorse

_If you are like me you will buy one then want the other and you will eventually end up with 10 or more reels, but each will have a place in you fishing arsenal._

 I resemble that remark...


----------



## JEG

I've had both, and the Daiwa drags are a whole lot smoother. I've caught numerous kings, sharks, bull reds, jack crevalle, and 2 tarpon on the same reel and the drag is just as smooth as when I first got it. Penn drags seem too jerky and not smooth. The sealine-x have water proof drags also. They cast about the same. You can't go wrong with eather though, its kinda like Chevy vs Ford, there will never be an end to whos better.
JEG


----------



## surfchunker

*I want the one that's a Ford*

Wow ...... lots of good info tonite ...... 

jlentz ...... it will be mostly for Soakin Bait ..... Got the metal throwing rig this spring ..... 7' with the Quatum wide spool ...... great white something or other ...... got 200plus of 12 lb. ...... great for spanish or snapper blues ..... three spin rigs ..... one 10' med Daiwa rod and Okuma reel for light surf 12 lb test, a 9' med hvy shakespeare rig 15lb ...... then my biggin ..... the Daiwa emcast plus 6000 and OM 12' extra heavy with a spool of 20 and 30 ready to go .. then the rig in works is a another D 12 Hvy rod but just has a Penn 209 on it for now ..... which will be the pier, bridge and boat reel .... but I've been throwing it 100yrds ..... of course then a new rod for it will be needed ..... so this will make six already ....... 

TreednNC ....... Thanks I'll drop in on Jam 

Firespyder7 ..... that's the plan basically now ..... put them both on and give 'em a try ..... still keepin the D 20 in my mind too ......
I'll keep it in mind about how my fingers hit the trigger ....... Very important ...... thanks for that one ....... 

Well Ya'll keep an eye out for me next week in the Red Ranger with the new 6 rod holder on the front draggin all the fish around with Maryland plates ...... lol .....


----------



## lynnpier06

the newer penn mags havent been kind to me or anyone in my circle. Seen 4 of em go down to garbage in anywhere from 3 months to 2 weeks, go with the daiwa sha 30, the 40s to tall of a frame for any kind of distance, itll make you whole forearm ache just tryin to reach your thumb to the spool after a day fishing , not to mention it feels significantly heavier than the 30 to me. are you seriously casting a penn 209 100 yards?


----------



## surfchunker

*90-100 yrds*

been throwing in fields here ...... doing just the OTG cast ....... just like shooting a shotgun ...... it's all in the swing ..... at first it was 60-75 yrds then I got to getting the spool tension about where I like it .... been throwing freshwater baitcasters for over 20yrs ....... the cast is totally different but thumbin is thumbin ....... the first time the reel sang I was so excited ...... so with either of the two with a little practice I should be able to go close to 200 ...... 

Had a great night at Lynn Haven Pier late last summer


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Another Rookie's Opinion*

Hey I start surf fishing this year. I started with a Slosh 20, then a 525 mag now I have a30 sha. I love all three of them... My setup's and opinions:

Slosh 20\ 10 ft Tsunami: First Started set up, look me a while to got to where I was not birdsnesting every other cast.. I think the Slosh 20 is fast... Thiker oil, red brake blocks tams that thing down. Cast very nice...

Penn 525 Mag\ 11foot Tica: I love magged reels. It casts very smooth... I'm starting to wonder about the strength of those magnets.. I may put stronger magnets in that reel... I dropped mine in the sand twice, and it started acting funny...

Daiwa 30 sha\12 ft Cape point: It's a beast! I have only taken it out once so i'm still getting used to it. People say it's way too fast even with the blocks,,, I disaggree.. Man it's smooth.. I think it may be smoother then the 525mag... 

So buy what you feel is betterf or you. If it's in your budget buy both... But inmy opinion the Daiwa is hard to beat.. and it's a work horse.. the peen is smooth, but can be a little tempermental.


----------



## Big Worm

kmw21230 said:


> Daiwa 30 sha\12 ft Cape point: It's a beast! I have only taken it out once so i'm still getting used to it. People say it's way too fast even with the blocks,,, I disaggree.. Man it's smooth.. I think it may be smoother then the 525mag...


Glad to hear you say that ordered mime from Randy this weekend. Cannot wait for it.


----------



## Kwesi W.

**

you'll Love it..



Big Worm said:


> Glad to hear you say that ordered mime from Randy this weekend. Cannot wait for it.


----------



## pier_man0909

I would get the diawa and get the mag conversion for it, the best of both worlds.


----------



## surfchunker

*Daiwa*

Well I believe I've made my mind up till I get one on a rod ...... gonna go with a Daiwa ...... not sure of the 20 or 30 ....... 30 if it feels good ...... just like a little bigger reel ..... during the summer family vacation You never know about a big shark or ray ...... and in July/August that's been mostly what I've caught ....... and if I get one or two big hits a week I wanna know I got the rig to handle it .... no matter what .... The confidence of knowing I can handle it is right up there with knowing I can cast out to them ..... and the thought of maybe getting sand in a Penn and acting up a little is not worth any other advantage it might have ..... I wanna fish not clean a reel and I've been known to have the dropsies ...... corpal tunnel is my excuse ..... lol ...... I thank everyone for all thoughts and opinions they have given me


----------



## Teddy

The Mag kits for the Daiwa cost 65.00 its a side plate with a knobby mag adjuster, since I am new to the conventionals decided that it would be best to get it magged.I am glad I did been to the park twice for practice.I am still learning to cast the rod and reel it is amazing what a 1/8 or 1/4 in turn will do. The beach is another story will let you know soon.


----------



## AL_N_VB

surfchunker said:


> I beached a carhood back in July with my 12' OM rod & Daiwa Emcast Plus Spin, it was a blast .... never broke a thing ..... did have on 30 mono and 80lb leader ......
> 
> Hummmmmm ..... both are great reels and sure I'd love both ...... Avet is outta my range for 1-2 weeks a year ..... Still leaning towards the D but I'll put both on a rod and see how they feel and be aware of the Gearbox issue and pick what feels just right ......



The ray wa fought @ the LIP.....didn't want to bring her in...when the ray got close...it made a dash under the pier.then..bye,bye...RS1502...thank god for customs.....got a new one built in 2 weeks...

But I was totally pleased with the SHA20.



> [But I don't like the handle on that reel at all. /QUOTE]...I ,on the other hand like the handle on the SHA


----------



## surfchunker

*magged out and clicker*

do you loose the clicker when you mag one out ..... if I did it would be over the winter project .......


----------



## pier_man0909

you can keep the clicker or lose it, whichever you prefer with the kits. you can mag it yourself and keep the clicker but I would rather have someone else do it.


----------



## lynnpier06

surfchunker said:


> do you loose the clicker when you mag one out ..... if I did it would be over the winter project .......


not a project at all, takes 10 or 15 minutes at best. The kit at digitaldagger.com has a clicker also


----------



## Fishbreath

kmw21230 said:


> Penn 525 Mag\ 11foot Tica: I love magged reels. It casts very smooth... I'm starting to wonder about the strength of those magnets.. I may put stronger magnets in that reel... I dropped mine in the sand twice, and it started acting funny...


You can't go wrong between the Daiwa's and that 525 Mag. BUT...no reel like sand, period. Time to do a little house cleaning on that Penn. Take it apart and clean out the gear box and bearings and you'll be much happier.


----------



## JAM

lynnpier06

Are you talking about the 525 or the CRAPTIVA line.. If your boys are throwing away 525's throw them my way..Been fishing one hard core since they came out and have had 0 problems with it..

Main thing is find something you like and stick with it.. An old timer told me a long time ago get the same everything (consistancy).. If you are always switching from one reel to another you will never develop consistancy.. Your backup rod and reel should be the same as your primary.. Identical... JAM


----------



## Sea2aeS

I just picked up a Grandwave 20 for a 1508 Heaver just built me. Darn smooth reel. She likes to fluff when I cast. Doesnt make any noises or whine like some reels when casting. thats all I can say bout a Daiwa for the moment. 

Soo far ive blown it up 2 times. Both times she blew up on me I was trying to lay everything ive got into it on throwing and she just over ran and popped on me. Had to respool the second time the nest was soo deep. Its a very smooth reel, it just seems to have a very fine line as far as over running on me atleast. 

As far as tuning. 
im going to try the red shoes tommorrow after work and see how she casts with them. I started with the clear smaller shoes. Gonna see if I can get her to slow down the fluffyness. messed with the spool tension knob on the side and didnt eliminate the over run issue. I got it one time to really set sail and get one hell of a cast.  I dont know how far but its definitely a personal best for me distance wise. Shes touchy, but I got a feeling once I get er set the way I like, Imma have one [email protected]$$ tossin reel.  

Im gonna play with this brakes for the next week or so and see what I can get. Dont think ide need rocketfuel as its already smooth and fast as heck with clear shoes. Been told I can get a magplate for 65 clams. not gonna go that route until totally sure theres no change in behavior. Anyone got any helpful tips or reccomendations on tuning this badboy gimme a holler.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Sea2aeS said:


> I just picked up a Grandwave 20 for a 1508 Heaver just built me. Darn smooth reel. She likes to fluff when I cast. Doesnt make any noises or whine like some reels when casting. thats all I can say bout a Daiwa for the moment.
> 
> Soo far ive blown it up 2 times. Both times she blew up on me I was trying to lay everything ive got into it on throwing and she just over ran and popped on me. Had to respool the second time the nest was soo deep. Its a very smooth reel, it just seems to have a very fine line as far as over running on me atleast.
> 
> As far as tuning.
> im going to try the red shoes tommorrow after work and see how she casts with them. I started with the clear smaller shoes. Gonna see if I can get her to slow down the fluffyness. messed with the spool tension knob on the side and didnt eliminate the over run issue. I got it one time to really set sail and get one hell of a cast.  I dont know how far but its definitely a personal best for me distance wise. Shes touchy, but I got a feeling once I get er set the way I like, Imma have one [email protected]$$ tossin reel.
> 
> Im gonna play with this brakes for the next week or so and see what I can get. Dont think ide need rocketfuel as its already smooth and fast as heck with clear shoes. Been told I can get a magplate for 65 clams. not gonna go that route until totally sure theres no change in behavior. Anyone got any helpful tips or reccomendations on tuning this badboy gimme a holler.



Yo Brent...Heaver does build a fine rod.

You got my number.....gonna hit some holes over the weekend...you got the invite. Teo will be down Sunday, and he's got both GW30 and 20. He will tell you that you don't need the mag plate.

So, gimme a shout. That All*1509 is a beast...may even let you cast the Fusion and the HDX ...you put your oen reels on em....

AL


----------



## CrawFish

Keep 2 red brakes in there, domed end out. I still fish w/ 2 reds on the newer reel and go to 1 red on the older reel. when you get the hang of it go w/ 2 blacks. If you need a mag plate, pm me. I have one laying around somewhere that I don't need. Silver mag plate goes perfectly w/ the grandwave w/ clicker.


----------



## chris storrs

for me i like the daiwas(shv/sha)... i have had 2 525 mags and sold em both..never had any problems, just have more confidence in the diawas . I also cast 8nbait further with them compared to 525 mags.I have small hands i guess but the gearbox/tall spool doesnt bother me all that much...rarely slip


----------



## lynnpier06

JAM said:


> lynnpier06
> 
> Are you talking about the 525 or the CRAPTIVA line.. If your boys are throwing away 525's throw them my way..Been fishing one hard core since they came out and have had 0 problems with it..


captiva? Never spoke a word of em, but ive known that theyre garbage. I never owned one but when they came out i looked at the price and then the bearing count and just said thats not possible for the price. Are you casting old or new 525s?


----------



## Sea2aeS

the 2 sets of brakes my Grandwave came with are 2 small clear brakes, 2 larger red brakes. The clears let it spin too much, imma toy with it again this evening at sandbridge.


as far as a magplate, im only going that route if I cant get it tamed at all with the brakes it has... gonna try alotta things before i go shell out more $$$ on something I might be able to rememdy.


----------



## Sea2aeS

ok done trying 2 reds. 2 reds makes it too tame. 2 clears makes it too wild. imma try using 1 single red tommorrow and see if that does the trick. 

im contemplating taking the reds and trimming them a tiny bit shorter than what they are and buying another set from Daiwa. I dont see why not. 2 reds is overkill and 2 clears is too fast, i know where i want it now. imma shorten the flat end on both my reds if using 1 red doesnt do the trick tommorrow.


----------



## CrawFish

speed ratings from slow to fast

1. 2 reds
2. 1 red & 1 clear
3. 1 red (flat end out slower than domed end)
4. 2 clears
5. 1 clear


----------



## Sea2aeS

Darn Craw so I started off pretty fast with 2 clears ehh.  I wondered wether having just 1 brake would effect the balance of the spool but I guess not, ill find out.


----------



## surfchunker

*Penns out .........*

after check the Funds ...... I've upped my buget a slight tad ....... I still like the looks of the Saltist ..... and the thought of that solid Alum. frame ..... How are they casting it would be a 30 size also ...... leaving Friday so leets hurry up .... how does the Saltist compare casting to the SHA/SHV ....


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Saltist?*

I have always wondered about the Saltist, I have not heard much about them....



surfchunker said:


> after check the Funds ...... I've upped my buget a slight tad ....... I still like the looks of the Saltist ..... and the thought of that solid Alum. frame ..... How are they casting it would be a 30 size also ...... leaving Friday so leets hurry up .... how does the Saltist compare casting to the SHA/SHV ....


----------



## JAM

*Heavy as H3ll and not a designed for Casting*

Reel is designed more for trolling, great boat reel but not a great caster ... Check out the new Saltiga Surf if your bent on the Daiwa's they come in 20 and 30 models.. Just got them in..  JAM


----------



## JAM

*lynnpier06*

Have 3, 2 older ones that are the first releases of them and one that is a one month old.. Penns durability speaks for it self. We are a Penn Service Center and its kinda like being the Maytag man don't see any come back @ all 525's that is.. The only problem they have had with their reels is the anti reverse dog in the old ss lines.. But if ya keep her fairly clean thats not an issue.. New ss don't even hav ethe dog so by design they should be better then the old ones.. Silver series c105's and what not are the you got what ya paid for reel and the CRAPTIVA's are jus that ... JAM


----------



## surfchunker

*Jam*

what's the price run on those new surf saltiga ..... same range as the regular ones ?


----------



## gilly21

surfchunker said:


> what's the price run on those new surf saltiga ..... same range as the regular ones ?



400 bones


----------



## surfchunker

*Sounds like*

I'll be stopping and picking up a 30SHA


----------



## surfchunker

*Unless*

somebody wants to talk about the MX Avet reels


----------



## surfchunker

*I'm back*

Got back last night ....... we had a great trip, no drum but we caught everything else ...... Flounder, Mullet, Pompano, Blues, Puffers, Spots, One I think was a little Tunny or somekind of Bonita, Skates, My wife had something about pull her in ........ I had the drag to tight and it broke off, something that bit 50# mono into, and a couple Croaker .......

I bought the Daiwa 30 SHA and love it ....... I dealt with the gear box issue ....... it's not a problem, a little more pratice for next year and I'll be Chunkin way out there ..... 

Fishing was best the first of the week, the first day we rolled in we caught 23 fish in 4 hours ....... it was all I could do to keep the Mrs baited up and thrown out. It was so busy I didn't even get the new rig out the first day ....... did beach a 2' ray with it and it worked great ..... sweet drag .......

And got to meet JAM .......


----------



## Ryan Y

*the older they get, the better.*



JAM said:


> lynnpier06
> 
> Are you talking about the 525 or the CRAPTIVA line.. If your boys are throwing away 525's throw them my way..Been fishing one hard core since they came out and have had 0 problems with it..
> 
> ... JAM


Jam, Ryan here from Wilmignton , NC.
The first of the three 25 mags I have is the best! Ive got one that has faded so bad that the outer ring and the handle look purple. BUt it is by far the best/smoothest casting reel Ive ever owned. I hope the others I have get as seasoned as the first. It is the GOTO reel on the first heaver I pick up.
No upgrades except two extra mags behind the mag plate as an experiment....but it was good before that.


----------



## cobiacatcher82

surfchunker said:


> somebody wants to talk about the MX Avet reels


yes, i too would like to know about mx avets meen thinking about going with one but havent heard much about except if the reel is discontinued cant get the parts because other brands parts will not fit....but an overall reel review and how they cast would be great!


----------



## OV Renegade

*Having*

tried both of these reels recently. I will also mention that I just started casting with a conventional. With the 525 set at max drag I still have a bunch of paractice to do with this reel. More then half the cast wind up with a mess.. Now with the slosh 30 it was a different story. With the two red brakes round side out, I only had about three casts out of 20-30 that messed up but very light birdnest. The 30 I found much easier to handle for now. When I casted, I could see the line start to loosen on the the spool as it was going out but a slight tip of the rod would take care of that. On a scale 1-10 I would rate the 30 with 6 and the 525 a 4. (thats with my capabilities right now).,.
A quick thanks to CATMAN32, JIMINVA, REELED OUT AND RORY for giving me pointers all day.


----------



## surfchunker

*OV Renegade*

I set my 30 SHA up about the same and didn't have any helpers coaching me ...... but had about the same results with it ..... a couple light overruns but no set down and pick em outs ...... i am gonna get a mag kit for it before I go back down ...... seen one for $65 complete ........ new cover and all ...... so what do you mean by a slight tip of the rod to slow it down ? ..... I've mostly just been figuring out stuff on my own and picking up some here ...... been Surf Fishing for 6-7 years and getting a little more serious every year ..... just starting doing the OTG this year ....... I read most about reading the surf and rigs/knots ...... all the other don't mean crap if there is no fish there


----------



## Cor

*Casting Saltist 40*



JAM said:


> Reel is designed more for trolling, great boat reel but not a great caster ...  JAM


I use one regularly but casting it took quite a while to get used to, compared with the other Daiwas mentioned.
-It's a lot heavier.
-I cut away some of the frame to make space for my thumb to avoid braking on the line.
-It likes casting a 20% heavier device then what I would normally prefer.
-Because it casts so differently it makes switching between rigs a bit awkward.


----------



## Cor

Sorry Duplicate


----------



## surfchunker

*Bigger casting*

I'll stick with the 30 SHA ........ can't wait for next year to see how it casts after i mag it ...... I thought about a saltist 30 but They don't have free spool on them ....... Be ok for for casting at a swiming target from a boat but for distance from the beach ....... there is alot better choices 

I will eventaly need a better rod for my 30 SHA ..... just put it on a Beefstick for now .....


----------



## dsurf

*525 Vs SHV30*

The Saltiga Surfs only come in size 30.....no 20's.


----------



## DickDog

Get the Daiwa. That way when you see my 525 you can tell yourself "Damn I shoulda got the Penn"


----------



## CrawFish

DickDog said:


> Get the Daiwa. That way when you see my 525 you can tell yourself "Damn I shoulda got the Penn"


Tell me one thing that you can do w/ the 525 that I can't do with the daiwa.


----------



## longcast

Craw, the answer is buy a "made in the U.S.A. reel. Until now the 525's have been made here, the Daiwa's in Japan.


----------



## surfchunker

*Like you said until now ..... but not anymore*

and not enough line cap on the 525 either ...... 

I'll stick with The 30 SHA ........


----------



## rattler

h 2 sl30sh reels...1 magged, 1 not...use the magged one in windy conditions...also have a 525mag...it has never blown up...have you tried speeding the reel up(turn down the drag)...worth a try


----------



## DickDog

CrawFish said:


> Tell me one thing that you can do w/ the 525 that I can't do with the daiwa.


Like I said...Get the Daiwa.


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Rookies opinion*

I have the Penn reel. I also have the Sl20sh, and the sl30sha reels. All are great reels. The penn seems to be a little tempermental. If I try to muscle it it seems to always blow up. I'm also a rookie that has not perfected his cast. The Diawa reels seem bullet proof. The Slosh has two white brakes in it, and it has not blown up in a while.. The 30 SHA is magged (by me), and even though I liike how it cast I like the slosh better. SO in my opinion you can't go wrong with either, but you'll pay $50 extra, and not really get anything more(but a mag that loses it's position after you cast.)


----------



## JAM

*The Daiwa Never held the world record...*

Penn 525 did.. Nuff said  JAM


----------



## TreednNC

Im no expert...and less than a rookie by far...but the more you drag this on the more you will see that both have proved their weight in gold on the beach. I have large hands, and the 30 still seems a little cumbersome to me. If possible, find both on a rod and feel them in your hands and pick which one feels best........


Diawa's have louder clicker and easier to throw, but I cant get the distance I can with the 525...

Penns smaller and easier to thumb at the beginning of the cast. Tempermental? Id say no, thats what the mags are for. As for line capacity, you guys have higher hopes than I.

JAM is a very respectable user and conesour of the 525mags...he's caught his and probably half the people on here's fair share of fish from the beach with it and never had line capacity issues.

Only problems I have seen mentioned with capacity is prospect of hooking into a big cobe or ray or shark...........who cares about the later two....if you were shark fishing you wouldnt want to use a 525 mag anyway.....a ray? surely if it looks like youre going to get dumped, lock her down and break it.......as for the big cobe.....never caught one but have seen many mention they use braid backing during cobe season but most have never seen the backing. 

525 in MHO is easy to crank in something than the Diawa.

Yes I have the 525mag but I have casted a 30shv and fished with one some. 

Far far farrrrrrrrr from an expert...like I said, less than a rookie, but this is just a summery of what I have seen on this thread as well as 100 others on this same topic. I hope it helps some


----------



## Cluck

*525 mag*

I'm just curious those that mention the 525 dosen't have enough line capacity who have actually had a fish spool them with the 525.I also use Abu's on the sand with the 525 mag and I intend getting a couple more to put in the bullpen.


----------



## DickDog

*Perhaps he's onto something.*

Are these the only two reels for sale? If you want distance, line capacity, toughness, etc. look at the avet sx. Its light, faaassster, holds more line than both, if u have to throw twenty its designed for that, drag allows for better hookups and if your not opposed to pimpin your reel im sure mags would let you cast over those mountains. Theyre all priced the same in fact my avet was least expensive. I think the whole damn thing is made in the US also. Be careful not to become a human hairnest. 




Fish Hunter said:


> One word....AVET


----------



## JAM

*Avets, Accurates, Progears..*

All need modifications (Mags) so you can throw them.. If they new what they were doing from the factory, then why would they not make them ready to fish.. If I pay 150 dor a reel it better work out the box, not require me to do something that they should have done from the factory.. They are very trendy reels that tackle ho's seem to love for a little while.. JAM


----------



## cobiacatcher82

DickDog said:


> Are these the only two reels for sale? If you want distance, line capacity, toughness, etc. look at the avet sx.


what about the mxl 4.5:1 just got mine in..got it for the capacity for drums and cobes....still be able to cast "over the mountains" once i get it magged...


----------



## surfchunker

*It's all personal choice*

all are great reels, Abu, Avet, Daiwa, Penn, Shimano, ect ........

I made my final choice and picked the 30SHA, i tend to get a little clumsy and drop things or fall, and heard the Penns like to be clean, If I'm on a weeks vacation I didn't want to have to tear it down and clean it ..... I want bulletproof ....... 

As far as Rays or Sharks I say bring 'em on, If I'm on family vacation in July and i'm looking for a big fight off the sand so be it ..... isn't that why we go to the beach and chunk lead way out there ....... for the fight that Dreams are made of ..... Cobia, Redfish in their seasons are great but not all of us can make Trips that time of year ....... 

nothing wrong with being a purist either ...... 

Me I can be as happy seating on the river bank carp fishing ....... as casting for Muskies ..... I live for the Battle ...... not the species ...... 

Knowing I went out with rigs I tied ........ read the surf and found just the right hole ...... caught my own bait ........ and caught fish is all This humble boy can ask for .......

So I wanted a reel that I can have confidence in .... Bulletproof ........ kewl ........ lotsa line ... awesome ...... cast great ...... you bet ......
Gearbox location ...... Minor nuisance ....... 

Feel of the rig and your confidence with your equipment as long as it is a quality product will get the job done ....... 

It's just a question of what your expecting this reel to do for you .......


----------



## Lipyourown

Back to the 525 vs the Diawa...the biggest problem with the Diawa is that it is not ergonomical at all because it was poorly designed. I bet the newer Diawas don't have the gear box in the way anymore...don't tell me you get used to it, that's like saying you will get used to shoes that don't fit.


----------



## Mark G

never had a problem with the gearbox on my Daiwa 30s.




Course I am left handed


----------



## DickDog

*This thread is outa control!*



JAM said:


> All need modifications (Mags) so you can throw them.. If they new what they were doing from the factory, then why would they not make them ready to fish.. If I pay 150 dor a reel it better work out the box, not require me to do something that they should have done from the factory.. They are very trendy reels that tackle ho's seem to love for a little while.. JAM



This is why youll find a 525 and an abu or 2 on my surfcasting rods. I guess im a tackle ho  cause i got an avet...you'll find it on my xheavy boat rod for live lining and trolling up good size rockfish. You won't find me casting it though. I won't modify a thing...cause i don't care that much i guess. I tend to find the right product for what im doing and use it the way it was designed. If the slosh needs a mag job then i won't have one on the beach. 2.95cents worth.


----------



## surfchunker

*out of control ....... no way ...... just getting everyones opinion*

the gear box was not an ill fitting shoe ...... I adjusted the way I held the reel and it was no problem...... everybody has different expections and some people will always want the most out of their equipment ..... I casted the 30SHA easily the first time ....... and sure if I magged it I can get a little more distance and a little less loose line ........ it's not a priority but it would be nice ....... 

It's my thread and I'm proud of it


----------



## Fishman

Here is some information on both reels


525 MAG 4 ball bearings line capacity 275/15 gear ratio 6:1.1 weight 18 oz.

SL 20 SHA 3 ball bearings line capacity 490/14 295/20 gear ratio 6:1.1 weight 17 oz

Maybe the biggest advantage would line capacity be in the 30 SHA.


----------



## Samurai

JAM said:


> All need modifications (Mags) so you can throw them.. If they new what they were doing from the factory, then why would they not make them ready to fish.. If I pay 150 dor a reel it better work out the box, not require me to do something that they should have done from the factory.. They are very trendy reels that tackle ho's seem to love for a little while.. JAM


I own 2 of the 3 mentioned(does that make me a tackle ho ) and though I don't throw any of mines with mags,I can see why it would be needed if I fish simular to the east coast style. All of the above reels are manufactured in California and were probally intended to fish the long-range style that is very popular on the west coast.Their idea of casting is to throw a live sardine away from the drifting boat.I'm sure 50 yards would be considered a bomb.I don't think they were primarily intended to be used as surf reels.Hence the absence of mags.Some of the Avets come with a cast control system but it basically engages the drag slightly to control spool speed.I hear it sucks.


----------



## Newsjeff

The perfect surf casting reel hasn't been made yet, IMHO. 

Here's my take. 

Abu 7500C3CT - Quite possibly the best surf casting reel ever made. Put carbon fiber drag washers in this reel and it's a fighting machine. Not the most durable reel I've ever owned. But for casting and line capacity, it's the best I've tossed. Hard to find one new or used in good condition for less than $250. For that, I'll buy two Daiwa 30s and be happy. I ain't gonna sell this one - ever. I just wish Abu would make them again. 

Penn 525mag - My favorite reel to cast. I get more distance from this reel than any other in the 17lb-20lb range. It fights a fish very well right out of the box. Line capacity isn't the best for me, 'cause I prefer 300 yards of 20lb. But for a small reel, it'll do the job on just about anything that swims. Price is right, too. This is my goto reel for stripers. 

Daiwa 30SH/SHV/SHA - My favorite all around reel. This thing does everything well. It holds 300 yards of 20lb mono. Great gears. Great drag. Casts like a beast. Honestly, this reel is hard to beat. With a price tag of less than $130 or so, you can't go wrong. Some have problems with the gear box getting in the way. That's not a problem for me. Some with small hands say it's hard to cast without slipping. Yes, once in a while my thumb slips. But that's just a reminder to press harder the rest of trip. 

Avet/Pro Gear - I'll lump these two reels in the same catagory. Both are built like tanks. Awsome drags and gears. However, I don't like a magged reel without an adjustment. I spent too much time trying to dial these reels in, and I'll never do it again. The reels have been all but impossible for me to adjust depending on conditions. Too slow in the cold. Too fast in the heat. Too fast with a strong head wind. Too fast when the bearings heat up. Yes, they can cast very well when you get them dailed in. But it takes way too much time and effort for me to mess with. I can remember spending a day with a Pro Gear on the Outer Banks in December. The reel was too slow in the early morning cold. Perfect in the early afternoon. Too fast in the late afternoon temps. Yes, for about two hours that day I was getting great distance. Sold the reel after that day. 

I am in the market for another reel. Until Penn comes out with that 535mag sliddy based on it's little brother, I'm gonna get another Daiwa 30.


----------



## Newsjeff

By the way, I've never owned a Shimano casting reel. I've had the opportunity to thow a couple, and they are very nice. 

I've heard they don't hold up well in the sand. But I dunno about that.  

Two of best fishermen I've met (a guy named Jim and a guy named Bill) both use a 700.


----------



## surfchunker

*Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 6500 TC*

How is this reel has anybody had any experice with one ....... bigger step down in size but I like the looks of 'em


----------



## shaggy

Me, learned on the Slosh30 with red brakes, and still like it though a bit large for my hands.

Then got the 525mag, 12 pound Suffix Tritanium Plus, instant love, very easy to control, and never yet been spooled, though cut off a large ray saving as much line as I could.

Got two AvetSX's started using in the spring, and really like the feel, small and magged, pretty easy to control. One set with 12 pound Suffix Tritanium Plus, the other 17 pound STP.

Late this summer picked up a Blue Yonder, which also tosses nice and comfortable. Have the line that was on it at time of purchase and not sure if I will go with the 12 pound or 17 pound test yet, but better decide here soon.

Also, for the larger species, carry a 535GS, blue head and big hook tend to attract some decent sized sharks.

So, my take, probably first use one SX and the 525mag, and as I get more comfortable with the Blue Yonder, who knows which way to go. The 525 is easier to "dial-in" on windy days, but expect experience will lead me to a comfort level of any. Have one SX set up for around six ounces, the other for 8 (above 8 ounces I totally SUCK :--| casting conventionals).

When I need more than 8 ounces though, straight spinning stuff, Penn 6500 or 7500, Okuma CD65 and AV80.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Tommy

Man what a thread!!

It really shows the passion that fishermen have for their gear and the loyalty that goes with it. I believe you should cast what you like. Some guys love to "tinker" with their reels, others do not. All are good reels, just different strokes for different folks....

Jam, fyi

The man who designed the 525 (Neil) held the casting world record for 14 years, but he did it with an Abu reel. I think it was an old style (non ultra cast) 6000c.

Tommy


----------



## longcast

Penn makes the 535,545,& 555 all with knob magnets. They are made in the UK & sold there. With a credit card they can be bought and delevered in less than 2 weeks. The all have very loud clickers and hold lots of line. With no major effort they cast with little or no overruns.

As a side note if the Daiwa gearbox gets in your way, cast lefty.


----------



## CrawFish

longcast said:


> As a side note if the Daiwa gearbox gets in your way, cast lefty.


I've trying to do that, but I blew my reel up just about everytime. I'm not one of those people that can do things with either hand. So what's the secret?


----------



## Cor

CrawFish said:


> I've trying to do that, but I blew my reel up just about everytime. I'm not one of those people that can do things with either hand. So what's the secret?


Just a bit of practice!

Took me a long time to figure out what the issue is around the gearbox.....LOL

Problem for the guys who have their reels upfront?

Interesting thread.


----------



## surfchunker

*Thumb pad*

That made a big difference for me ..... I was able to grip the spool better .....


----------



## Teddy

What gearbox? Grab the frickin rod put your frickin thumb on the spool and cast the frickin thing WHAT GEAR BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love that 525 mag BUT will fish with my 30!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OV Renegade

*I'm*

a bit confused about the gearbox issue also. Maybe I'm holding it wrong. But the only way the gbx gets in the way if I hold my hand to the far right-hand side of the reel with the handle between my thumb and finger. Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Fishman

Well if your left handed like me you have no problem with the gear box. Learn to cast left handed. LOL


----------



## OV Renegade

*Well*

My vote is in. I have been using both of them for the past week. Still being a rookie at casting a conv. I prefer the SHA-30 for casting getting a little more distance with it then the 525mag. That's with the red brakes on the SHA-30 and the 525mag set to 6. And for some reason the 525 seems easier to reel-in. The clicker is much louder on the 30. bottom line for now the 30 has a slight edge over the 525.....


----------



## TreednNC

.


----------



## TreednNC

OV Renegade said:


> *for some reason the 525 seems easier to reel-in.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Glad I wasnt the only one that thought that...except with an SHV
> 
> EDIT: I give up


----------



## sprtsracer

*Just to chime in...*

First, I have never thrown the Daiwas, but I recently purchased a 525. I loaded it with 50 lb PP and mated it to a 61/2 ft Tsunami to fish off the sunglow pier. First day out, hooked into something that gave me a nice run and then popped off my 120 lb wire leader (probably my fault since it looked like it came loose at the crimp-made it myself-single crimp.) Put on another, double crimped, threw out, and wham!!! 38" Cobia. Landed it! Re-rigged and threw out again...Wham!!! Stingray...5 ft across!!! Fought it all the way to the pier (note: I never saw it as I was leaning back on the rod but everyone else saw it) Took off again and broke the rod, leaving two eyelets, until it headed for the bottom. I had the drag REALLY tightened, 3 hookups in a row, and the reel itself never missed a beat. As for distance, I haven't had it in the surf with a heaver yet, but it is dang easy to cast from the pier. I was a little worried about the pp and birdsnests, but it hasn't been a problem. Have been using it about 2 months now. I have it set on 3 and throw 8 and b8 off the pier. Before anyone says anything about the 50 lb pp, I've seen a few 8' sharks pulled in, as well as numerous "smaller" ones, so I'm hedging my bets. If I hook into one, I am not worried about the reel. So far, it's been more than adequate. I'm sure the Daiwas are just as good, maybe better, but I just prefer Penn or Shimano, or Avet, over Daiwa. BTW...the shark guys are heaving Penn 330GT's with 100 lb pp with no problems off the end of the pier. 6 and 61/2 ft Penn Senator and Special Senator rods with a 10 oz. egg sinker modified as a "sputnik" with wally world coathangers. Hmmmm...maybe my next purchase???


----------

